# New Used 2007 26Rs



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Well after a few months here we finally have a 26rs.

We bought it in Mesa AZ. It is a 2007 26rs. It came with the equalizer, prodigy brake control, cover, Honda eu2000 generator and 3 years left on an extended warranty.

Just got back a few hours ago.

Left on Thursday at 2 Pm and was in Spanish fork by Friday at 11 AM.

Left Friday at 5 PM and Arrived in Red Deer by Sunday at 4 PM.

2009 Dodge ram Averaged about 8.5 mpg this trip. But the way back was through the mountains and for 1.5 days towing into a storm and a 30-55 mph head wind.

Was a bit of damage to the drivers side front of the trailer. THe wind beat up the lower metal a bit. Also the black tank was not empty and is now frozen.

Was a hell of a trip. Left when weather was awesome. No snow on ground or anything. Came back in the middle of a winter storm.

Now time to finish getting it ready for the winter and to wait for spring.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations, let's hope that's the most challenging trip you ever have. Those pictures remind me of our Christmas trip last year to northern Montana and we weren't towing anything.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats! We are looking at the same model - mind sharing what you paid for it? Man, looks just a TAD cold! Glad you got home safely, bet you can't wait for Spring!


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow!







That must have been a hair raiser of a trip. Glad your home safe and sound. Congrats on your new rolling home.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> Congrats! We are looking at the same model - mind sharing what you paid for it? Man, looks just a TAD cold! Glad you got home safely, bet you can't wait for Spring!


2007 26rs. It came with the equalizer, prodigy brake control, cover, Honda eu2000 generator and 3 years left on an extended warranty.

A paid $13500 US for it with all above included. Also gave him $450.00 for towing it 10 hours for me.

Tell me where you are and I will tell yu where to find the best deal on one close to you! I sure hope your out east!


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

jcamp said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a very long return trip. Only almost got shmucked once by a INTEL processor semi!

Most of montana until high river alberta was at about 30-35 miles an hour into the storm. But that made the terrible roads much easier to drive.

My buddy says now that I have my maiden voyage towing a trailer(only a tent trailer about 7 years ago) in that kind of weather.... I should never have any problems in the future.

As hair raising, no biggie..... Im bald


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your new trailer!!!!


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a 26RS, and yes I'm on the east coast, any suggestions on where to find a good deal?

Flames or Oilers?


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

betegreene said:


> I'm looking for a 26RS, and yes I'm on the east coast, any suggestions on where to find a good deal?
> 
> Flames or Oilers?


Grew up Oilers in they gretzky hey days.... What an amazing time to grow up a hockey fan........ But with the state of the league I go oilers, then flames, then any canadian team(except toronto)... then team, with most canadian players and then best team..... But then Im not really a hockey fan at all anymore









Anyways I had rollin on rv down to 12,500 on a 2007 26rs and then I think ray wakleys was at $12000.00. They were just to far to go to buy. If you phone rollin on talk to ed. He is better to deal with!


----------

